# Bulky Knit Lap Rug with cables -- Fast Christmas Gift



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I needed a quick gift for relatives that live far away and I had to get this in the mail soon. After searching quickly for something I wanted, I finally made one up myself. Here are my notes (written for me; ask if you are interested to make up and don't understand my notes). It only took me 3 days to knit up, and the longest time seemed the development of my sts pattern. You can make it longer, shorter, wider, narrower etc just by adjusting the size of the cables or # of sts in between. I washed it in the machine and hung it over the shower rod to dry and it worked perfectly, so that is the extent of my blocking and will be easy for the relatives to handle. My notes:

Bulky Knit Lap Rug with cables

I used a little over 6 skeins of Wool Ease Thick and Quick (Lion Brand) Wheat color, size 13 needles, gauge of 3 sts/1 Size turned out to be 44 wide and 45 long.

CO 108 sts
4 edge sts will be worked on each side in garter throughout
Work 6 rows garter sts 
Set up sts as follows: (As if looking at RS, and PM is Place Marker)
4 (L) edge sts PM 10 PM 18 PM 18 PM 18 PM 18 PM 18 PM
4 (R) edge sts

Pattern will be:
K 4 (edge sts), *[P1 K8 P1 K8 P1 Sl M]* 5 times, 
(now at last 14 sts) P1 K8 P1 Sl M, K 4.

To work cables (in the sections w 18 sts): P1 K8 P1 Cable over 8 sts
(Work cables by holding 4 sts behind, knit 4 sts, then 
knit the 4 sts off cable needle)

I worked cables on Row11 (RS), then every 18 rows thereafter 
(ie Rows 11, 29, 47, 65, 83, 101, 119, 137), and 
ended with 9 rows of knitting in pattern, then 5 rows of garter 
and a BO row.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Absolutely love your lap rug...Thank you so much for sharing it and your pattern... What a perfect gift :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Very pretty! :thumbup: I'm going to save it, but it looks quite simple. Thank you for sharing. You do good work.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Love it, thanks


----------



## knitread50 (Jul 5, 2012)

That is very nice. One of these days when I make something for myself, that would be it.


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

This is lovely!


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

That is a beautiful lap rug. I hope to make one, but probably not until after Christmas. Thank you for the pattern, and yarn info. I love it when I don't have to make too many decisions. lol


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

It's so beautiful. It looks very warm and comfy.


----------



## linny anne (Feb 23, 2013)

I love it, it's a bit too difficult for me yet but will bookmark and try for when I've done cables.


Thanks

Lindsay


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm bookmarking this for future- lovely lapghan and thanks so much for sharing the pattern.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice afghan and thanks for your notes/pattern.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

That's gorgeous....thank you!...l have bookmarked it too!


----------



## grandM1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Beautiful, thank you!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work! :thumbup:


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

That's beautiful.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice lap rug.


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

That looks really good. Thank you for pattern info. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lindajaro (Jan 20, 2014)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

What a lovely lapghan! Copied the pattern to my Evernote file for later use.
Thank you for sharing the pattern.
Hannet


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

thank you for sharing


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

thank you for sharing


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So lovely ......thank you for your pattern.......I have book marked it


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful work! I'm saving this pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

So pretty ! Thank you for sharing your pattern !!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice work! Thank you for the pattern! This was a beautiful and thoughtful gift.


----------



## cen63846 (Apr 7, 2011)

Could you make a PDF of the pattern?


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful, I love it. Thanks so much for sharing &#128158; I'm going to bookmark it also &#128158;


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

You are inspiring. Beautiful share.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful. The cables look so soft and flowing.


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks. Our knit group makes lap throws for the nursing facility here and had been looking for a new pattern. This is perfect. Thank you for your time and talent to develope it.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you so much for the patttern! It is simple but elegant!


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

maureenb said:


> That is beautiful!


 :thumbup:


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

I have been looking for something like that but am not able to write a pattern!
Thanks


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice job that is very handsome.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you all for the comments. I have received lots of PMs and a couple of questions here, so will try and answer.

1. Yes, I washed it in a machine, but it was a front-loader machine so there is not an agitation piece. I did not put it in a dryer (although this yarn can be machine dried). I hung it over the shower rod and gently stretched it to shape. If you want, you can put it in the dryer to slightly soften it up when dry.

2. The lap rug I made weighs about 3 lbs. 

3. This is a very cable-learning-friendly piece, so don't be afraid of the cables. For that matter, you can just knit straight St St in all the st st sections.

4. Yes, this will fit a twin bed, but you will want to make it longer.

5. Yes, you can make it fit a larger bed, but I made mine all in one piece. The wider and longer you make the piece, the more awkward it becomes to handle when knitting. You could figure out how to make it in strips. Each "section" is 18 sts wide, so add or subtract to change the width.

5. If someone can tell me how to put a download here, I will put on my written pattern.

6. This is such a quick pattern, I am almost finished with my second one. The next one is going to be for me.  I have printed out my pattern and put it in my "Favs" notebook. You can put different patterns in the st st sections. Twist the cables in opposite directions, make the "strips" in different colors, etc.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Really nice!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful! Thanks so much for sharing the pattern.


----------



## fiber-addict (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks! Your pattern and knitting are both very nice.


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

What does the m mean in your pattern?


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

That is a beauty!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## NickNack66 (Mar 26, 2013)

Gorgeous! Thanks for your pattern. Going to try it after the holidays.


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

So classic. I just love it.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

ramdoupri said:


> What does the m mean in your pattern?


The only M I can see in the pattern is when I use PM which means "place marker" as in put in a stitch marker. I use them frequently to alert me that a new "section" is started or ended. Helps me keep track of the pattern changes.

Hope that helps.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you, a super idea to have and to make a quick gift. Your pattern will certainly be used


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

crispie said:


> The only M I can see in the pattern is when I use PM which means "place marker" as in put in a stitch marker. I use them frequently to alert me that a new "section" is started or ended. Helps me keep track of the pattern changes.
> 
> Hope that helps.


I just read the pattern through and have the same question. Your notes reads:
Pattern will be:

K 4 (edge sts), *[P1 K8 P1 K8 P1 Sl M]* 5 times, 
(now at last 14 sts) P1 K8 P1 Sl M, K 4.

There are 2 'M', one in the first row and one in the second row. Are they to be read as 'PM' (place marker)?


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Got this one saved, I want one for myself. It is just gorgeous. I may start next year making them for presents. Love your pattern, did You mention what yarn you used? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I have the same question about the M's should they be PM? I do see what yarn you used, it was starring me right in the face.


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

missylam said:


> I have the same question about the M's should they be PM? I do see what yarn you used, it was starring me right in the face.


Could it mean slip marker?


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you for this lovely pattern. I will be knitting one for my own lap very soon.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing your pattern. I will bookmark it for an after Christmas project.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice rug. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

The M always means marker. The Sl M is slip marker.


----------



## Suzanne Kennedy (May 25, 2013)

Love it like doing cables


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Lovely1 Thank you for sharing and doing the math for us too.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Love it and thank you for sharing the pattern :thumbup: 


Pam


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your lovely pattern. Copied it to my files. Happy holidays to you & yours!


----------



## kathie schuetze (Dec 8, 2014)

It looks great! Very similar to one I saw yesterday. Loved it till i saw the price, $180.00!!
The only thing i could see different is that one used REALLY BIG yarn and needles.
Anyone have a suggestion where i can find a pattern and info. On the yarn and needles ?
Im really excited to make one.
I have a picture of it in this phone, but dont know how to post it.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Love It - Thank you so much :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Roussine (Mar 19, 2016)

Beautiful,


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow, thanks


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Very, very nice. Thank you for sharing your pattern and your skill :sm24: I've bookmarked it for future use.


----------



## bonnie57 (Aug 27, 2016)

What a beautiful blanket. I love cable knit the more intricate the better


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

lovely


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your beautiful pattern.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful thank you for the pattern


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Came out well. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------

